# Dakine Kit to start waxing on my own?



## Guest (Jan 13, 2009)

I was actually looking at buying that kit the other day, also... I didn't because I don't really neeeed it. I have wax and and iron and blah blah but it DOES come in that nifty case which is a plus.

So if you don't have any of that stuff, yea it's probably a lot cheaper to get that kit.


----------



## legallyillegal (Oct 6, 2008)

That Super Tune Kit is great, especially if you get a discount on it.

The wire brush is for cleaning the files, the wax included is a small starter block, and there is no nylon brush.

The side edge tuner is double sided (0 and 88) and has its own double sided file.

The iron is the same one that Swix sells for $70(!).


----------



## Suburban Blend (Feb 23, 2008)

DAKINE 09 Snowboard Super Tune Tuning Kit
 See details 

Our price: $79.95 with free shipping in the US


----------



## Guest (Jan 13, 2009)

in my opinion any of those wax kits are a rip off. you don't need to spend more than $5 on an iron. i got a little travel iron from goodwill for $4 and it works perfectly. scraper from home depot $3. nylon brush $3ish. scotch brite pad $1. plus wax. way cheaper than buying a kit and works the same.


----------



## Suburban Blend (Feb 23, 2008)

Gustov said:


> you don't need to spend more than $5 on an iron.


The Dakine Iron is the best I've ever used as it keeps the wax from burning and smoking. It spreads the wax better through weird spots like your bindings. A regular iron works but is rude in comparison.

The great idea of a kit, is the carrying case or bag, instructions, and ease of finding all these small unique items.


----------



## Guest (Jan 13, 2009)

I guess you pay for the convienence of it. Just like buying a $20 steak at a restaurant.

I'm still deciding if it's worth $80 for the setup. I could probably use my old iron at home, get most of the items from the hardware store and buy the edge tuner, ptex, stone and wax at REI or something. I would probably a little money. I would probably spend a little less, but get more wax and ptex for the money.

It turns out I'll just need the edge tuner, wax scraper, ptex, stone and wax since I have everything else in my garage. BTW, Zumiez.com is having a sale on their Alibi edge tuners and wax scrapers, $4 each.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

You can get by with a standard iron, but at some point you'll want to upgrade to an actual wax iron. They are much nicer to use. Suburban's deal is solid, though I think he should cut a 10% sbf member discount for plugging on the site here. :cheeky4:

Just razzin' you a little Sub's. I think you give solid advice.

You can also watch Steepandcheap and tramdock. Quality professional wax irons pop up for cheap on those sites here and there. I picked up a very nice Toko Iron that is great for waxing for $40. Considering it was normally over $100 not a bad deal. You can watch all the bc.com deal sites here.


----------



## NYCboarder (Jan 26, 2008)

legallyillegal said:


> The side edge tuner is double sided (0 and 88) and has its own double sided file.QUOTE]
> 
> 
> i need a pocket edge tuner ... but i have a 1 degree bevel... to icey here for 2degree


----------



## Guest (Jan 13, 2009)

Luckyboyee777 said:


> I guess you pay for the convienence of it. Just like buying a $20 steak at a restaurant.
> 
> I'm still deciding if it's worth $80 for the setup. I could probably use my old iron at home, get most of the items from the hardware store and buy the edge tuner, ptex, stone and wax at REI or something. I would probably a little money. I would probably spend a little less, but get more wax and ptex for the money.
> 
> It turns out I'll just need the edge tuner, wax scraper, ptex, stone and wax since I have everything else in my garage. BTW, Zumiez.com is having a sale on their Alibi edge tuners and wax scrapers, $4 each.


Use your iron from your house and put aluminum foil over the base as to not get wax in the holes of the iron...Turn the temp gauge to right in between wool and cotton and make sure there is no water in the iron...Steam=not good for snowboards.
Next go to Home Depot, Wal-Mart etc. and buy a 4 inch wide METAL scraper..Plastic or fiber glass scrapers suck balls. You will spend less than half of the time with a metal scraper. 
Scotch Brite pads, and a nylon bristled brush (medium on the firmness of bristles scale)
Go to the camping section at Wal-Mart and buy a bottle of Kerosine...This works as the base cleaner
Then buy a good all temp wax and go for it. The kits in my opinion are a big waste of money:thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (Jan 13, 2009)

tands05 said:


> Use your iron from your house and put aluminum foil over the base as to not get wax in the holes of the iron...Turn the temp gauge to right in between wool and cotton and make sure there is no water in the iron...Steam=not good for snowboards.
> Next go to Home Depot, Wal-Mart etc. and buy a 4 inch wide METAL scraper..Plastic or fiber glass scrapers suck balls. You will spend less than half of the time with a metal scraper.
> Scotch Brite pads, and a nylon bristled brush (medium on the firmness of bristles scale)
> Go to the camping section at Wal-Mart and buy a bottle of Kerosine...This works as the base cleaner
> Then buy a good all temp wax and go for it. The kits in my opinion are a big waste of money:thumbsup:


Yes, I've heard about the tin foil trick. So it works.:thumbsup: Thanks for the tips.


----------



## legallyillegal (Oct 6, 2008)

NYCboarder said:


> i need a pocket edge tuner ... but i have a 1 degree bevel... to icey here for 2degree


Actually 2(88) degrees would be better for ice as it will dig in better.

The thing with household irons (especially old antique ones) is that the temperature can be very inaccurate.


----------



## Guest (Jan 13, 2009)

the goodwill iron that i have keeps the temp great. it's a little travel iron so it hardly has holes in it. it's also about the same size as a waxing iron. what makes the actual waxing irons work better? i've never used one, but have never had a problem with the one i have.


----------



## NYCboarder (Jan 26, 2008)

legallyillegal said:


> Actually 2(88) degrees would be better for ice as it will dig in better.
> 
> The thing with household irons (especially old antique ones) is that the temperature can be very inaccurate.


the mountain said they only do 1degree bevel since its ice they wont do 2degree...

does 1degree mean 1degree from base and 1 degree from side? 

and whats the difference between the 2 bevels.. i know base reduces risk of catching an edge but what does the side do?


----------



## chowman94 (Dec 29, 2008)

isnt kerosine wayy bad for your board?


----------



## Guest (Jan 13, 2009)

chowman94 said:


> isnt kerosine wayy bad for your board?


No...Snowolf gave me the idea. He is all knowing


----------



## redlude97 (Jan 9, 2008)

those edge tuners are only meant to be used on the side edges. the 1-2 degree bevels you guys are talking about are base bevels, and need a special base bevel for that.


----------



## Guest (Jan 13, 2009)

NYCboarder said:


> the mountain said they only do 1degree bevel since its ice they wont do 2degree...
> 
> does 1degree mean 1degree from base and 1 degree from side?
> 
> and whats the difference between the 2 bevels.. i know base reduces risk of catching an edge but what does the side do?


This site has some useful info on edges and bevels.

Tuning - The Carver's Almanac


----------



## Suburban Blend (Feb 23, 2008)

Luckyboyee777 said:


> This site has some useful info on edges and bevels.
> 
> Tuning - The Carver's Almanac


Great resource for tuning.

I laughed hard at some of the content:
Carvers in the East coast are by far the most skilled. They have to be, because the blue-plate ice makes everything go twice as fast. It's a zone where all thoughts must keep up with a faster version of real time. Which begs the question: after they get used to carving within the bounds of accelerated time, does the rest of reality seem slow? 

My answer is YES!


----------



## DC5R (Feb 21, 2008)

chowman94 said:


> isnt kerosine wayy bad for your board?


Using kerosine will dry out the base of your board. I wouldn't use it. Actually, I think there is a thread which advises people to not use it as a base cleaner.


----------



## Guest (Jan 14, 2009)

DC5R said:


> Using kerosine will dry out the base of your board. I wouldn't use it. Actually, I think there is a thread which advises people to not use it as a base cleaner.


Oh, snap! You own a DC5? Clubrsx FTW! Sorry, off-topic. Yes, clean the base with cleaner only when really, really needed. But you can clean a board by just hot waxing and removing the wax immediately instead.


----------



## Suburban Blend (Feb 23, 2008)

*25% OFF for Snowboardingforum.com members*



killclimbz said:


> Suburban's deal is solid, though I think he should cut a 10% sbf member discount for plugging on the site here. :cheeky4:


Coupon code: sbf.com make sure to log in as a customer first

Expires at the end of Jan. only on the DAKINE 09 Snowboard Super Tune Tuning Kit

$59.96 out the door:cheeky4:


----------



## Vlaze (Nov 12, 2008)

Damn..decisions, decisions


----------



## DC5R (Feb 21, 2008)

Luckyboyee777 said:


> Oh, snap! You own a DC5? Clubrsx FTW! Sorry, off-topic. Yes, clean the base with cleaner only when really, really needed. But you can clean a board by just hot waxing and removing the wax immediately instead.


Yup, Clubrsx FTW!! :thumbsup:

I agree that hot waxing and then stripping is the best way to deep clean the base. If your base is filthy, wipe down with a damp rag (for large particles), use some of that natural orange cleaner stuff, followed by a couple of hot waxes and strips and you should be golden.


----------



## shredder07 (Oct 18, 2008)

i have it and it owns... you'll never have to go to a shop again. as for the nylon brush, just go to any store that sells cleaning products and get one for 3 bucks.


----------



## legallyillegal (Oct 6, 2008)

Suburban Blend said:


> Coupon code: sbf.com make sure to log in as a customer first
> 
> Expires at the end of Jan. only on the DAKINE 09 Snowboard Super Tune Tuning Kit
> 
> $59.96 out the door:cheeky4:


now that's the type of discount that i was talking about


----------



## Guest (Jan 14, 2009)

Nice deal. Really had to pass up if you're lazy like me.hehehe


----------



## Guest (Jan 14, 2009)

I wish you'd posted that link yesterday when I bought it. I bought the kit and some sessions pants at the same time. All I need now is a helmet, but I just need a cheap one since I only have like 3 or 4 days left or riding this season. Thanks for the help on tuning though. That part still confuses me.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Suburban Blend said:


> Coupon code: sbf.com make sure to log in as a customer first
> 
> Expires at the end of Jan. only on the DAKINE 09 Snowboard Super Tune Tuning Kit
> 
> $59.96 out the door:cheeky4:


FKNA suburban! Sweet deal. Thanks for putting it up. :thumbsup:


----------



## itch808 (Jan 12, 2009)

awesome deal, ordered one!!!


----------



## Guest (Jan 17, 2009)

> the goodwill iron that i have keeps the temp great. it's a little travel iron so it hardly has holes in it. it's also about the same size as a waxing iron. what makes the actual waxing irons work better? i've never used one, but have never had a problem with the one i have.


Two benefits:
1. Probably a more accurate temperature regulator.
2. Better shape for spreading the wax close to the edges.

I'm pretty sure that iron is made by Swix and around $60 on it's own. Link: Swix Waxing Iron at REI.com

At 60 bucks the kit is a great deal for the iron and wax alone. If anybody doesn't have a waxing iron, jump on this deal.


----------



## legallyillegal (Oct 6, 2008)

jimmerjammermrk said:


> I'm pretty sure that iron is made by Swix and around $60 on it's own. Link: Swix Waxing Iron at REI.com


It's identical.


----------



## boarder3 (Dec 4, 2008)

hey i was hopin someone could answer this..well i watched snowolfs vids on waxin and he said to use a brass brush to get the old wax off..well i used it and it almost seams as it puts littles scratches in the board..Is it just me or has anyone else noticed this? Im not sure if its a problem or not but if anyone could help me out thatd be appreciated..thanks


----------

